# Odin mini DNA 75c



## CashKat88 (10/6/20)

Now this is the Odin I would get, it's kinda like a lost vape Mirage but with a more industrial look, have been waiting for a new DNA 75c mod that uses a 21700.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/20)

Yeah, this is my style of VapePorn, but at $150 it will stay fantasy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88 (10/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Yeah, this is my style of VapePorn, but at $150 it will stay fantasy.


Yeah that's true but a special is bound to pop up somewhere on the interwebs and I'll be waiting , we should get some going through our classifieds in the next year or so, I'll be patient


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Yeah that's true but a special is bound to pop up somewhere on the interwebs and I'll be waiting , we should get some going through our classifieds in the next year or so, I'll be patient


I really hope they do a cheaper non-dna version too, if it comes in at half the price of the DNA I may be tempted.


----------



## CashKat88 (10/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> I really hope they do a cheaper non-dna version too, if it comes in at half the price of the DNA I may be tempted.


They do a non DNA version of the original Odin so I'm sure in a month or 2 they will release the non DNA version. Either way it will be a good looking device


----------



## adriaanh (10/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (11/6/20)

adriaanh said:


>



Awesome device!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Muchis (11/6/20)

More money....my post lockdown 3 list seems to be growing

Reload 26,
Drag X,
Odin75C,
Coils,
Cotton

Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (11/6/20)

CashKat88 said:


> View attachment 198171
> Now this is the Odin I would get, it's kinda like a lost vape Mirage but with a more industrial look, have been waiting for a new DNA 75c mod that uses a 21700.


I think this is a gorgeous looking device much nicer than the 250C version even though the same design just smaller. i concur with most peoples opinions though and it's too much money. Dovpo like Smoant use to release the best value for money devices out there and then released the Carbon version of the Topside at a very high price, it sold well and since greed as set in. Even after adding the extra cost of the DNA board in their DNA devices they are charging £50 more for a device than they use to!


----------



## Timwis (11/6/20)

Raindance said:


> Awesome device!
> 
> Regards


Lol, not watched the video but personally wouldn't use a video from someone who stands to make money off the product as an unbiased opinion!


----------



## CashKat88 (11/6/20)

Timwis said:


> I think this is a gorgeous looking device much nicer than the 250C version even though the same design just smaller. i concur with most peoples opinions though and it's too much money. Dovpo like Smoant use to release the best value for money devices out there and then released the Carbon version of the Topside at a very high price, it sold well and since greed as set in. Even after adding the extra cost of the DNA board in their DNA devices they are charging £50 more for a device than they use to!


I guess they trying to go the lost Vape route, they want a piece of that pie too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (11/6/20)

CashKat88 said:


> I guess they trying to go the lost Vape route, they want a piece of that pie too


Of course but in the UK the price typically of the Centaurus (not the stabwood version) is £149 yet the Odin 250C is at £189 and although i do like the look of the device (more so the 75C) if anything looking at materials used the Lost Vape Device would cost more to make. Yet before the Carbon Topside it was the opposite you always got a lot of device for your money with Dovpo now i wouldn't class their devices as value for money anymore but expensive!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

